# MDM locked iPhone problem



## AyanShaikh19633 (Dec 10, 2019)

I have iPhone 6s and it has MDM LOCK how to bypass the lock. I want solution or any free software to open it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Closing. We do not help with such requests. Please review the Rules to which you agreed today upon joining.


----------

